# cost of living in BC



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

I jsut moved back to claveland from flagstaff unfortunatly but im hoping to get back west as soon as i can. Im tired of all the corporate resorts and ski towns that inhabit the majority of the states so im considering getting to canada instead. im worried it might be too expensive to pull off but its been calling me for a while now.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Interior BC is stupid expensive...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

BC = Bring Cash
You can expect to pay about $700-$900 a month for renting an apartment, over a grand for a house. About $500 for a room in a house full of strangers, even more for even less space at a resort. 

But it is awesome out here if your willing to sacrifice a bit for the lifestyle.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

depends on how close to everybody else you want to live


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

freshy said:


> BC = Bring Cash
> You can expect to pay about $700-$900 a month for renting an apartment, over a grand for a house. About $500 for a room in a house full of strangers, even more for even less space at a resort.
> 
> But it is awesome out here if your willing to sacrifice a bit for the lifestyle.


Sounds like ON. We pay the same. What the hell am I doing living here?


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm living in Revelstoke and it's not that bad, I'm paying $260 a month for rent + about $50 for utilities, and then it's just food costs.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BigC_ 13 said:


> I'm living in Revelstoke and it's not that bad, I'm paying $260 a month for rent + about $50 for utilities, and then it's just food costs.


yeah but youre splitting a bachelor suite with 9 other people


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

A decent newer 1 or 2 bedroom apartment in North Vancouver is between $1200 - 2000 per month. But you have access to Whistler 1 hour away, Cypress, Grouse, Seymour within 30 minutes, and Mt Baker is not to far of a drive. Its a good variety of riding for one area, but you could probably find a cheaper place to live in the BC interior. And being the city of Vancouver, there is more job options than a small ski resort town.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

milner_7 said:


> Sounds like ON. We pay the same. What the hell am I doing living here?


 You can buy a nice house for 300 K outside T.O . That 300 K gets you a crack shack out here. Condos downtown poorly made cost around $500,000 + ( 2 little rooms, a small bathroom and kitchen ). Condos in the lower mainland ( Langley, surrey , Delta ) cost $200, 000 . White Rock , a tiny house on a tiny piece of land is +$600,000. Then theres the cost of food brah. Coming from Ontario, your gonna puke from the prices. I spend $120 a week on just the basics .


----------

